# chars vergleichen



## Bierhumpen (5. Jan 2006)

hi, guten morgen und frohes neues,

wie vergleiche ich am besten chars miteinander?!

== wäre ja nicht so sinnig. gibt es was wie equals oder so?! also ich brauche den vergleich für ne if-abfrage...

mfg
Bierkelch ;>


----------



## Campino (5. Jan 2006)

spontan würde ich == sagen, char ist ein Grundtype, equals braucht man nur für Objekte.


----------



## Sky (5. Jan 2006)

== ist richtig, da char ein primitiver Datentyp ist


----------



## Bierhumpen (5. Jan 2006)

ahh okay... und wenn ich schonmal hier bin... wie kann ich auf eine variable einer anderen klasse zugreifen??
einfach mit klasse.variable ???


----------



## Sky (5. Jan 2006)

lies mal bitte dazu etwas in der FAQ oder in einem Java-Buch...

Eigentlich sollte man die Eigenschaften einer Klasse nicht nach aussen hin sichtbar haben sondern mit set/get-Methoden darauf zugreifen.


----------



## Bierhumpen (5. Jan 2006)

okay.. danke für die hilfe, das wars auch schon...


----------



## Bierhumpen (5. Jan 2006)

ein kleines problem besteht noch.. wenn ich eintippe

if (richtung == "n") gibt er mir einen fehler aus.. warum?!


----------



## L-ectron-X (5. Jan 2006)

Mach mal

```
if (richtung == 'n')
```

Du willst doch chars vergleichen, "n" wäre aber ein String. Das passt hinten und vorne nicht zusammen.

Und wenn ein Fehler ausgegeben wird, ist der zur Lösung des Problems enorm hilfreich. Also beim nächsten Mal auch die Fehlermeldungen mitposten. :wink:


----------



## Bierhumpen (5. Jan 2006)

ahh okay, wenn ich also nur ein einzelnes zeichen mit richtung vergleichen will brauche ich nur das 'n' .... also richtung ist auch nen char 

operator == cannot be applied to char,java.lang.String

            if (richtung=="n"){

                        ^

war der fehler


----------

